# Runny poo/Diarrhoea in new 'tiel



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

We bought home Mork and Mindy (now renamed Binx and Rocco  )on Wednesday.
Rocco is our Lutino (suspected male).
He seems to have diarrhoea though I'm not sure. His poo seems loose almost runny and is sticking to his tail feathers, running down them. He does have some poo drying and then hanging from his bottom.It's not watery and appears the usual bird poo colour without the white bit :blush: He is slightly sneezy too. Otherwise he seems ok and is eating well and quite perky.
Could it just be the stress of being relocated the second time in a week (they'd only bene in the pet shop a couple of days) or do we need a trip to the vets?


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

If it keeps up I would say a check with the vet to be safe. I would suspect the stress, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is common when a bird is new to the environment, its brought on by stress and should clear up in a few days (I'd say no more then 4 days should it last) if it lasts longer, I'd defiantly be heading to a vet 

it also has depends on what they're eating, but since they're new I doubt they're eating Leafy greens - but for future note: Leafy greens and veggies containing a lot of water Like Cucumbers, ice burg lettuce, contain a lot of water and will make for watery poop


----------



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for reassuring me. Being new to Cockatiels I'm not sure yet whats normal for him and whats not. Poor fella. I think it has been quite a stressful time for him these last few days. 
I did some research online and was getting horror stories and he needed to be treated now! It's a bit like trying to diagnose your own ailments using the internet though and a simple headache suddenly develops into a life threatening illness! *sigh* I'll never learn 
So peace and quiet and TLC and hopefully he should be fine. Thanks again


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to say, what if where he come from before going to the Pet Shop he was on a diet, like leafy greens, pellets etc? 

If he's been put in a Pet Shop and they're just giving him seed there, then it's a completely different diet for him. (that's if he was on a diet before he was taken to the Pet Shop)

If you see him sitting on the bottom of the cage, fluffed up, still having diarrhea within the next week or so, then definitely take him. Cockatiels hide their illness really well until it gets worse and worse, then they start to show they're ill. 

All you can do is make sure he's kept warm, has fresh food and water all the time, and keep an eye on him. It could be just the stress though, if so, it'll only be for a couple of more days 'til he gets used to the new environment and surroundings.


----------



## shadow (Feb 22, 2009)

Thankyou for the advice. 
I'm not sure what he was eating before he went to the pet shop. The staff did tell us that they use one supplier for all their birds so wherever he came from there must of been a lot of them! He was in a small cage with 3 other Cockatiels with only seed to eat. None of them looked especially happy, and they only went on sale on Tuesday so I'm assuming they came in to the shop last weekend.
Generally he's perky. Taking in everything around him, as well as us, and is the more active of the two. He's climbing up and down the cage and having a good nose about! He just looks a bit tatty and scruffy at the moment. His tail feathers are mucky and look a bit tattered round the bottom (I'm presuming from handling and going from cage to cage in transition from breeder to shop) and he has some dirty bits on his chest and feet. He has been preening but I guess if he's too scared to move too much and feeling a bit stressed, he's not going to be cleaning himself as much.. ?
We have a spray bottle for misting and a bird bath is on the way so that should help. We have been putting a small tub of water in the bottom of their cage too to help them bath, but they're not very interested in going down there right now and prefer to stay right at the top where they can see everything and feel safer. 
We'll see how he goes. If there's no improvment in a day or two I'll get him checked over. Poor Rocco.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Did you bring home food from that pet shop? Whenever I've gotten a new tiel, I've always asked what they've been eating and have brought home some of the food with them. I give them pure 'home food' for the first days, then slowly mix in my preferred mix until it's replaced their old food.

Runny poop is definitely normal with new tiels, but like others have said, if it persists I'd get a checkup just to be safe.


----------



## kitti (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my teil from the internet lol.

Ok it doesnt seem the right place but i saw him and that was that.

He was 9 weeks and taken from the coup and placed with this man for 3 weeks to get acclimatised to handling.

He was brought to me in a box but when i opened the door to this man i thought..'omg what a dodgy person he looks, what have i done'!!

I opened the box and saw a beautiful bird and put my hand in to get him out.....needless to say he was attached to my finger!!

Leave him in his cage for a week to get used to you and he probably wont eat for a few days.


Wrong!!!

Ten minutes after he went he was sitting on a perch and nibbling.

Next day he was on my lap.

It took about a month for him to get used to be scritched and he protested and bit but.....6 months later he is happy, fearless, domineering, in your face and he thinks he owns the place!

You have to do things with the bird EVERY day, they are high maintenance and love attention but what the ****, you love em.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Every bird is different, though, in regards to when they eat. When I got Harley, he wouldn't eat for days, when I got Quinn he ate within 24 hours, and Mozart ate within a few minutes of being there. They all came under different circumstances; Harley was 10 weeks old and handfed, and had been on a 2 and a half hour flight to get to me. Quinn was a 1 year old aviary bird who had never been handled and went on a hour long drive to get home. Mozart is an adult who I got from a pet shop and had home within 20 minutes.

I think how quickly they come around depends quite a lot on their age and the amount of stress they've been through.


----------

